
No need to cut down red and processed meat, study says - shawndumas
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/09/190930215122.htm
======
lapink
Please still consider reducing your meat intake for the planet:
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S092181811...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0921818117301480)
If you want to help save Amazonia, this is definitely the easiest course of
action.

------
shawndumas
Actual paper:

[https://annals.org/aim/fullarticle/2752326/effect-lower-
vers...](https://annals.org/aim/fullarticle/2752326/effect-lower-versus-
higher-red-meat-intake-cardiometabolic-cancer-outcomes)

